# Wie komme ich nach Tanaris?



## M0tti (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen, erstmal sry für die "noob" Frage, aber ich überlege schon länger wie ich nach Tanaris komme. Denn ich muss da, wohl, für 2 Quests hin :/

Gibt es da vielleicht einfach nur ein Schiff? Wenn ja wo legt es ab?
Danke für die Antworten und ja es ist mein erster Char und ja ich habe die Sufu gefragt und ja ich habe auch Google gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (20. Mai 2009)

Wo bist du denn?^^

Edit: Es gibt halt den Flugpunkt in Gadgetzan (steinigt mich, wenn es nicht so geschrieben wird), aber wenn du den nicht hast musst du wohl oder übel laufen/reiten.


----------



## Kiandria (20. Mai 2009)

Durch diese weiße Wüste  (keine ahnung wie die heisst)in Tausendnadeln nach unten


----------



## Solidus (20. Mai 2009)

brachland - 1000 needles - Tanaris


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (20. Mai 2009)

In der Schimmernden Ebene im Südlichen Tausend Nadeln gibt es ganz im Süden einen schmalen Durchgang


----------



## Frostbitten (20. Mai 2009)

Du musst in Tausend Nadeln nach Südosten, da ist der Übergang (im Süden der Schimmernden Ebene)


----------



## Mobius-1337 (20. Mai 2009)

im schlingendorntal (falls du ein ally bist) das schiff nach ratschet (brachland) nehmen, dort nach süden laufen bis nach tausend nadeln, da bis zur schimmernden eben im osten durchlaufen, dort angekommen gradeaus nach süden wieder, schon biste dort.


falls alle stricke reissen, geh annen kartenrand und schwimm!


----------



## M0tti (20. Mai 2009)

brachland
1000 nadeln
descolace
steinkrallengebirge
eschental
durotar
düstermarschen (da noch nicht wirklich gequestet)
ferals (auch nicht wirklich gequestet)

--
östliche:
schlingendorntal
tirisfal
silberwald
vorgebirge des hügellands
arathihochland


sind die orte die mir einfallen, dass ich sie habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Bin horde und lvl 42 .


EDIT: Huch^^ Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schau dann morgen mal ob ich es hin schaffe - oder ob ich schwimmen muss :>


----------



## GerriG (20. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach nach Tausend Nadeln (Freiwindposten) Dann nach süden reiten also die Straße nach rechts nehmen und durch die Schimmernde Ebene dann einfach im Süden der Schimmernde Ebene genau in der Mitte ist ein schmaler durchgang, einfach durch reiten dann biste schon in Tanaris (Gadgetztan) Dort kannste auch mit 42 schön questen (:


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

http://www.wow-routenplaner.de/ - viel spass beim reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2009)

Mobius-1337 schrieb:


> im schlingendorntal (falls du ein ally bist) das schiff nach ratschet (brachland) nehmen




Man kann auch als Hordler das Schiff nehmen
udn BB ist auch eine neutrale Stadt.


----------



## Trollzacker (20. Mai 2009)

ich  meine mich zu erinnern, dass man über einen Berg laufen (reiten) muss, führt ein weg lang, erkennt man ganz leicht an den Fackeln die links und rechts von selbigen stehen

1k-Nadeln ist richtig


----------



## Tinyx (20. Mai 2009)

bitte die Route von Die Insel Theramore(Düstermarschen) nach Gadgetzan(Tanariswüste) http://www.wow-routenplaner.de/routenplane...om_1,mtt_1.html


----------



## Nightroad (20. Mai 2009)

geht sogar noch einfacher :
portal in dalaran nach hdz nehmen et voila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (20. Mai 2009)

M0tti schrieb:


> Morgen, erstmal sry für die "noob" Frage, aber ich überlege schon länger wie ich nach Tanaris komme. Denn ich muss da, wohl, für 2 Quests hin :/
> 
> Gibt es da vielleicht einfach nur ein Schiff? Wenn ja wo legt es ab?
> Danke für die Antworten und ja es ist mein erster Char und ja ich habe die Sufu gefragt und ja ich habe auch Google gefragt
> ...



Für sowas muss man keinen Fred eröffnen ... das kannst du auch ingame erfragen ! Tanaris liegt neben dem Krater von Ungoro in Gadgetzan bei den Höhlen der Zeit


----------



## Tanabor (20. Mai 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> geht sogar noch einfacher :
> portal in dalaran nach hdz nehmen et voila
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, irgendein netter mage wird sich schon finden für ein portal nach dalaran oder shat...
von hdz ist es ja nicht mehr weit


----------



## Wizzbeast (20. Mai 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> geht sogar noch einfacher :
> portal in dalaran nach hdz nehmen et voila
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt, das is für einen Lvl 42 Spieler wirklich die einfachste Variante.


----------



## Nightroad (20. Mai 2009)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> stimmt, das is für einen Lvl 42 Spieler wirklich die einfachste Variante.


naja nen port dürfte wohl jeder hinbekommen , selbst ich hab als ich auf nem neuem server anfing  wen gefunden der mich mit level 11 !  nach dalaran mitnahm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Mai 2009)

und wer kein mount hat, oder reiten zu langweilig ist, der schwimmt einfach von theramore aus, immer richtung süden
und nicht zu weit rausschwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (20. Mai 2009)

brachland ---> tausend nadeln ----> schimmernde ebene(tausend nadeln) --->tanaris ----> greifenmeister xD


----------



## Nicolanda (20. Mai 2009)

als ally nen abstecher nach anfang feralas flugpunkt!!


----------

